# DreamChi Chihuahua Mug (Longhair & Shorthair)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

here we GO!  an adorable Longhair and Shorthair combo on a mug! how much cuteness can you ask for? :laughing5: i'll be making this design into a wallet as well. This design is also available with a pink background. let me know what you guys think! :]*










Ceramic 11 oz Mug
100% Dishwash/Microwave Safe!
Mug made in USA


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Aww!!!! That is so cute!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

April0684 said:


> Aww!!!! That is so cute!


thank you


----------

